

Backup mysql database and send it to your email script - blazeeboy
https://twitter.com/blaz_boy/status/440834547396411392/photo/1

======
macarthy12
Have you seen
[https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup](https://github.com/meskyanichi/backup)

